

Ask HN: Outbound transactional email service? 2015 edition - stickfigure

It&#x27;s 2015. What services are good for ending outbound transactional email? I need to send 10,000+ purchase receipts a day and poor deliverability of my present service provider is producing a lot of support calls. Price is not a major issue, deliverability is.
======
danieltillett
This is a endless problem that I am yet to solve. The worst offender for
marking legitimate email as spam (or just silently deleting it) is Microsoft.
What I have found is certain words will trigger their worse than useless
filter (“paypal” or “payment” are two examples).

The people who really know how to get email through are the spammers. One of
them should set up a white-hat service offering advice on what to avoid in
your email content.

Edit. You might want to consider paying for return path’s certification [1].

1\. [http://www.returnpath.com/solutions/email-deliverability-
opt...](http://www.returnpath.com/solutions/email-deliverability-
optimization/ip-certification/)

------
benologist
[https://www.mandrill.com](https://www.mandrill.com)

[http://www.mailgun.com](http://www.mailgun.com)

------
DKnoll
I use SendGrid.

[https://sendgrid.com/](https://sendgrid.com/)

